# Competition in Jordan,Middle East



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

*Competition in Jordan or Middle east*

Now school is over. I am willing to make a competition. I need help. My average in 3x3x3 is 16 secs and I am very good at cubing,and its really annoying that I can't go to a competition because there aren't any near/in my country. If a WCA delegate or any can come and help me that would be appreciated. I can't start a competition on my own. I am ready to help in any way to make a competition.(in Jordan or anywhere in the Middle East). Can anyone PLEASE help?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2010)

doofesh said:


> Now school is over. I am willing to make a competition. I need help. My average in 3x3x3 is 16 secs and I am very good at cubing,and its really annoying that I can't go to a competition because there aren't any near/in my country. If a WCA delegate or any can come and help me that would be appreciated. I can't start a competition on my own. I am ready to help in any way to make a competition.(in Jordan or anywhere in the Middle East). Can anyone PLEASE help?



Way to encourage people to help you with the  emoticon...

The problem is that for a delegate to come and help you will cost money, and unless you wish to pay for this, or can build a delegate's plane ticket into a competition fee, it's unlikely anybody will want to help for free.

I would suggest you locate other cubers in your country that can help you organise. Find a venue and make some realistic enquires as to how much it will cost to hire it for a day/two days. Create some kind of plan for the competition to show anyone that wants to help you that you are serious.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 4, 2010)

Yea our main problem in the middle east is the delegate, because no delegate agrees to come, i hope the people I'm Dubai that did the competition last year, will do it this year or the next year


----------



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> doofesh said:
> 
> 
> > Now school is over. I am willing to make a competition. I need help. My average in 3x3x3 is 16 secs and I am very good at cubing,and its really annoying that I can't go to a competition because there aren't any near/in my country. If a WCA delegate or any can come and help me that would be appreciated. I can't start a competition on my own. I am ready to help in any way to make a competition.(in Jordan or anywhere in the Middle East). Can anyone PLEASE help?
> ...


The emoticon is because I'm mad. I've waited for so long and no one is helping me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2010)

doofesh said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > doofesh said:
> ...



I'm just saying that the attitude you seem to convey isn't helping your cause. Have you tried doing any of the things I've suggested?


----------



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok. I am doing my best now to make a comp. I found 7 cubers in my country and I found a venue and a sponsor. But how can I make an official competition if a delegate won't attend the comp?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 4, 2010)

Contacte a delegate and send him the results after the competition.


----------



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

How would he trust me and the results that I give him?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 4, 2010)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Contacte a delegate and send him the results after the competition.



Yeah, that's...not really how it works. The delegate has to be there.

See if the sponsor will help pay for the delegate's airfare. It's probably cheaper to fly from Europe, since it's closer, but flights from New York to Jordan are about $1000 USD.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2010)

doofesh said:


> Ok. I am doing my best now to make a comp. I found 7 cubers in my country and I found a venue and a sponsor. But how can I make an official competition if a delegate won't attend the comp?



Make a solid plan of the competition including how it plans to be paid for. Get written confirmation from a sponsor and find out what exactly they will pay for. Once you have some kind of budget and a plan for the event you can approach some delegates to see if they will come to the competition. This will probably depend on whether their flights will be paid for, as it is quite a lot to expect someone to pay for their own transport to a competition if they are the delegate. The delegate must actually be at the venue for the entirety of the competition, and should preferably provide scrambles. You can't just send the results as the delegate is also responsible for ensuring all rules and regulations are followed. Basically the delegate is not the first step. The first step is to organise the competition, or to at least be in a position to do so. You should have a variety of dates you can propose to a potential delegate along with everything you have planned.


----------



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm, a round-trip flight from Germany to Amman in December is only about $500.
Not promising anything, but I'm interested, and I've been a delegate before.


----------



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hmm, a round-trip flight from Germany to Amman in December is only about $500.
> Not promising anything, but I'm interested, and I've been a delegate before.



You are no longer a delegate?


----------



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

Why isn't there any delegate in the Middle East? And last year in Dubai open 2009, a delegate came. So why is it so complicated now that no delegate can come to Jordan?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2010)

doofesh said:


> Why isn't there any delegate in the Middle East? And last year in Dubai open 2009, a delegate came. So why is it so complicated now that no delegate can come to Jordan?



Normally a person is only made a delegate if there is nobody else that can come to the competition that is already delegate. It's not a small responsibility and therefore becoming a delegate is not something that can just happen due to geographical practicality really. As there are no active cubers in the Middle East, as you have pointed out, it is not yet known who would make a suitable delegate for that area. If you organise several competitions and involve yourself with the community, there is no reason that in the future you may not become a delegate. Even in the UK we have had delegates from Belgium and France when no British delegate has been available. It's not that odd for delegates to travel to other countries, within Europe at least.


----------



## doofesh (Jul 4, 2010)

I am preparing to make a competition in Amman, Jordan. Probably in the next two months. I want to estimate how many cubers will attend. If you are coming please reply.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2010)

doofesh said:


> I am preparing to make a competition in Jordan, and I want to estimate how many cubers will attend. If you are coming please reply.



You might want to add some additional information such as whereabouts in the country this will take place and an idea of what sort of date? What day of the week etc.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 4, 2010)

doofesh said:


> Why isn't there any delegate in the Middle East? And last year in Dubai open 2009, a delegate came. So why is it so complicated now that no delegate can come to Jordan?



The delegate for the Dubai competition was from Seven Towns. A toy company paid him to come.


----------



## doofesh (Jul 5, 2010)

*FAIL*

LOL no replies. FAIL


----------



## shelley (Jul 5, 2010)

Granted, this forum does have a smaller representation of cubers from the Middle East compared to other countries.

However, without providing further details it looks like you haven't actually done anything yet and there's no reason to anticipate an actual event. Anyone can say "I'm thinking about hosting a competition, who will come?" Where will it be? What weekends are you looking at? Have you solved your delegate problem?

Also, stop clogging up the forum by making multiple threads on the same subject. Try again when you're seriously putting the competition together.


----------



## doofesh (Jan 16, 2012)

With the help of a WCA delegate , we were able to arrange a competition in Jordan  http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=JordanOpen2012


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats! It was the same with Arizona. We had a small community and shipped a delegate out here. (Thanks Jeremy )


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW! (now checking budget and freetime  )


----------



## Emad Kanaan (Jul 29, 2016)

Doofesh I'm in amman, let's cubing.


----------



## AirbusCube (Jul 29, 2016)

Emad Kanaan said:


> Doofesh I'm in amman, let's cubing.


If you have not noticed, last time doofesh was logged in was in 2012...


----------



## Emad Kanaan (Aug 2, 2016)

Yea true, I didn't noticed.
But I notice Facebook is active about this.
Does speedsolving.com have a page on Facebook ?


----------



## Atunez (Jun 9, 2017)

Emad Kanaan said:


> Yea true, I didn't noticed.
> But I notice Facebook is active about this.
> Does speedsolving.com have a page on Facebook ?


Many Many Many years later, i am the fastest cuber in jordan? i guess so since we havent had any comps yet, but to my information i am the fastest with a sub 12, and i use ZZ weirdly, idk i dont like CFOP really


----------

